# What's the fastest growing dendrobium orchid?



## strawberryblossom (Aug 21, 2021)

i can't seem to find any info online.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 23, 2021)

If you keep it very warm during the growth season, lindleyi (aggregatum) grows like an absolute weed.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 23, 2021)

Will it bloom or does it need a winter rest to initiate buds?



tnyr5 said:


> If you keep it very warm during the growth season, lindleyi (aggregatum) grows like an absolute weed.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 23, 2021)

Needs a rest. I winter it upstairs with the rest of the rest-ers.


----------

